# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Tads and more Tads

## tonyball

I pulled 3 tads today bringing my total count to 80 tads in water and 14 eggs in various stages of growth. so far this is my largest quantity to date. I did sale/trade some of my breeders so I expect breeding to slow down for a while at least till the new frogs get settled in....

----------


## MsBlueRose

What kind of frogs are they and do you have any pictures? We would love to see them! Good luck with the little guys!  :Frog Smile:

----------



----------


## tonyball

> What kind of frogs are they and do you have any pictures? We would love to see them! Good luck with the little guys!


 All my tads are Dart Frogs (and I just pulled 7 more eggs from my Cobalts) and they are several different  types such as Cobalts, Patricias, Bakhuis, Blue Azureus, G/B Auratus, Leucs, Yellowbacks, Ciitronellas. I keep all my tads in separate 8 oz containers so the only pics I currently have are shots of the containers. I hope to get a few Terribiilis in the near future

----------


## Amy

Very exciting! Congrats on all the tads.

----------



----------


## MsBlueRose

> All my tads are Dart Frogs (and I just pulled 7 more eggs from my Cobalts) and they are several different  types such as Cobalts, Patricias, Bakhuis, Blue Azureus, G/B Auratus, Leucs, Yellowbacks, Ciitronellas. I keep all my tads in separate 8 oz containers so the only pics I currently have are shots of the containers. I hope to get a few Terribiilis in the near future


Aww, So cool! I want to breed my frogs so bad... I think my Kermit is so beautiful and to be able to get more that look like him would be amazing and then I could share them with the rest of the frog loving community! I will post a pic of Kermit (my Cope's Grey) Congrats on all the new babies, how are they all doing btw, it has been a few weeks now? I have a few little Grey tads (I think) so hopefully I will get a female Kerrmy can breed with out of them?!  :Frog Smile: 



This is the best shot of Kermit's gold I was able to get. The tan spots on him glow gold in the natural light, I wish I could get them to glow for the camera, too...  :Frown:

----------


## Eli

I have seven tads currently. 1 green frog, and 6 pickerel or leopard or wood frog tads.'or maybe toads. I can't wait till they morph!

----------


## MsBlueRose

Awesome! That is so cool! I need to get me a new leopard frog tad so that Chippy is not alone. He loved his sibling so much. I am just glad he is doing well and has not stopped eating with Cookie being gone now. I am still heart broken over her loss...  :Frown:  I was so upset by it that I could not bring myself to post it. It has been a week since her passing now and I have found the courage to share it with my friends here on the FF. I have pics posted of her in my albums. RIP little Cookie! We love you and will always miss you!  :Love Heart:

----------


## Eli

I know how you feel. I had a pickerel frog tad that morphed a couple of years
ago. She died of starvation because she refused to eat. I was devastated! I miss her and my female green frog who had morphed a year before. She died of MBD. About a month after i got my White's and joined the forum. She was bluish green with slight white on the head. Never seen a frog like her.

----------


## MsBlueRose

I am sorry for your loss. It really is hard to loss such a young baby after watching them grow into suck beautiful little guys! Once they turn to frogs, you feel like you are out of the woods, but the truth is that's when it really gets tough! They are so delicate and tiny! I will never forget my first little froglet that I raised. She will always be in my heart! I think I may even print one of her pics and hang it over Chips tank. At least I can talk about it finally with out crying my eyes out... Though it is still very painful.  :Frown:

----------


## Happy Frog

> I pulled 3 tads today bringing my total count to 80 tads in water and 14 eggs in various stages of growth. so far this is my largest quantity to date. I did sale/trade some of my breeders so I expect breeding to slow down for a while at least till the new frogs get settled in....


That is a lot of tads at one time for a private hobbyist.  The most I've had at the same time is 45.  I am sure there are private breeders that keep more but 80 tads takes up a lot of room and time.  The good thing is that they are bigger species and thus hardier.  I saw that you were keeping Bakhuis.  I've been mulling around the idea of keeping a pair of those for years.  They are suppose to be one of the smaller Tincs.

----------


## MsBlueRose

I can't wait for an update! Do you plan to post pics of the babies?  :Smile:

----------

